# Die Toten Hosen



## Lightfire (2. Mai 2012)

wer hätte gedacht das sich die Toten Hosen noch einmal aufraffen, und wie Geil ist das den sie schon den 2ten Platz der Aktuellen Charts haben ich mir sehr, sehr gut auch noch die nummer 1 vorstellen kann*da Staunt der Bieber * 
wobei ich noch sagen muss das ich das Lied sogar noch völlig top finde und es bestimmt so einige Fussball gesänge ablösen wird


----------



## Papzt (4. Mai 2012)

Ehm natürlich.... 30 jähriges Bünenjubiläum dieses Jahr


----------



## kampfschaaaf (14. Mai 2012)

Also ist es doch von den Hosen? An Tagen wie diesen?

Ist für mein Empfinden von vorne bis hinten ein Cover. Die Melodie denke ich hat David Bowie auch mal genutzt. So ziemlich genau diese Melodie.

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------

